# Cat Diesel Powered Cub



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

Yep,Coming soon


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Mean looking*

That looks mean looks like it can out work anything that size.:smiles: 
Jody


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm a Deereowner, but I can change. That is one sweet looking piece of machinery!


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

I can't wait to get one myself. At the price they will sell for we will probably not have enough supply to meet the demand.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

The impression I get then its going to be cheap if your thinking demand is gonna overcome supply issues. That would be good. What $$$$ is cheap ;-)

Makes you wonder, if CAT can build a small engine like that for a Cub why were or what was the problem with the CAT powered GMC and Chevy pickup trucks that GM had stated was coming. Last I heard CAT had problems getting the engine small enough to be able to be installed in a 3/4 ton pickup, so GM opt'd to go with their Duramax (Isuzu) diesel instead. Nothing wrong with an Izusu by any means, but I sure would like a CAT powered pickup myself. (dream on Roy, dream on)


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

My understanding about these new Cat engines is that Cat purchased a company that built these engines a few years ago. I just can't remember who it was, but they also (CAT) own a company named ASV that builds rubber track style loaders ( and believe me they are fun to operate, wish I had one) that use these same engines. Nice engines. The new 5000 series models with four wheel drive ag tires and a Dahatsu Diesel ( partly owned by Toyota) engine are going to sale for $ 8499.95. More details as they unfold.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Is It*

2wd or 4 wd?


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

It's a Four Wheel Drive.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

if money were no object it would have to be a udlx minni. something new just wouldn't look right in my yard


----------

